# Disgrace!!



## sebby (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm sorry guys, but I'm afraid the Audi dealership in Plymouth is a fucking disgrace.
I put a Â£500 deposit on a 3.2 V6 (04 plate) last week and was told that I could come and look at it today to see if I was satisfied. I was told that if I wasn't happy with the car I would get my deposit back.
I go to look at it today (after they had cleaned and valeted it apparently) with my girlfriend and clearly the last muppet that owned the car previously (or possibly some fuckwit that works for Audi) had polished it with something abrasive as there were fine circular scratches all over the bodywork.
The chip mark and the other scratches I'd asked to be removed were still there and the leather was still dirty and then.....
when I opened the tailgate water started to drip from one of the corners. I felt to see if one of the channels was wet but they weren't. I questionned one of salesmen about this and was told that it was normal for water to sit for days inside the bodywork of the car!!! Excuse me!! What??
At this point my mate arrives and so does a third salesperson. This time an extremely rude woman who told me that I was being unreasonable about the condition of a 3 year old car. When I said that I was told that the paintwork would be brought to nearly new condition she simply talked over me. I wasn't to tolerate that so I talked louder and she told me that it was no good me raising my voice. She told me clearly that I was going to lose my deposit.
At this point I walked out. 
There is no fucking way I'm going back there and I fully intend to get my deposit back!!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

There are plenty of posts regarding the CS at Plymouth Audi, it's in the same group as Newton Abbot, Exeter and Taunton under the banner of "South West Audi"

You don't have to apologise for their fuckups, but the car should have been sorted. Get the Dealer Principle to look at it and explain the problems.


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

sebby said:


> I put a Â£500 deposit on a 3.2 V6 (04 plate) last week and was told that I could come and look at it today to see if I was satisfied. I was told that if I wasn't happy with the car I would get my deposit back.


Did they put this in writing or was it a verbal agreement?

Either way, you should get your deposit back.


----------



## sebby (Mar 21, 2007)

Unfortunately the promise was over the phone and of course the chap that made it is now denying.
I'm going to get in touch with Mastercard on Monday and see if they can do anything. I have a fantastic track record with getting money back for faulty goods.
Thanks for the supportive comments guys


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

had similar issue with mine in Jan 06 with Leeds Audi. It took 3 visits back to the dealership after purchase to get it right.

at least we know for next time to get them to put their promise in writing


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Use the distance selling regs they don't stand a chance of keeping your money.


----------



## sebby (Mar 21, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Use the distance selling regs they don't stand a chance of keeping your money.


Excuse my ignorance. What are the "distance selling regs"?


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

They haven't got a leg to stand on - you placed the order by phone so you're covered under the distance selling regulations: http://www.dti.gov.uk/consumers/buying- ... index.html

You have 7 working days cooling-off period in which to cancel and get a full refund, and in any case, anything agreed by phone has to be confirmed in writing. Sounds like they didn't confirm one way or other, so the contract isn't valid.


----------



## towsertim (Mar 15, 2007)

They haven't a hope in hell of holding on to your Â£500.

What I would do when I got the money back would be to go back to the dealer, find "Extremely Rude Woman", and then raising said Â£500 in an upwards motion in my left hand and say (and those of a Scottish persuasion will understand what I say next)..........

"Get it right up ye!"


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

towsertim said:


> "Get it right up ye!"


followed closely with "ya dobber"


----------



## sebby (Mar 21, 2007)

The latest installment....

Contacted Trading standards and they have reiterated that really, because I hadn't accepted the car in law, I shouldn't have to pay for them. Also pointed out that because I had seen the car before making a deposit on the phone I am not covered by distance selling law.
But as the car had changed in condition from the time the deposit was made to the time of delivery, I had a right to reject it.

keep watching this space for the next exciting installment of ....."TTits Up"


----------



## sebby (Mar 21, 2007)

...the saga continues
Episode III: Return of the Sebby

Today, in order to seek justice for all those in the galaxy searching for a decent second hand TT 3.2 V6, newly promoted Jedi Knight Seb Skystalker went to investigate cars from dealers outside the evil empire. He looked at two local car dealers and then ventured into Newton-Abbott Audi. There he met a fellow Jedi Knight working as a spy for the Empire who told him that the abominable lady Dark Vaga (not her real name) had upset a few people. He promised Seb that the deposit will eventually be returned although "they will probably drag their feet".
Seb then found out from another dealer that her reputation was pretty poor all round the galaxy. Seb thinks this is very funny. He is wondering whether he should write to her every week until she gives the deposit back.

Check back for further installments..........


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Ha ha,

may the force be with you my son, and your dosh too!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

sebby said:


> ...the saga continues
> Episode III: Return of the Sebby
> 
> Today, in order to seek justice for all those in the galaxy searching for a decent second hand TT 3.2 V6, newly promoted Jedi Knight Seb Skystalker went to investigate cars from dealers outside the evil empire. He looked at two local car dealers and then ventured into Newton-Abbott Audi. There he met a fellow Jedi Knight working as a spy for the Empire who told him that the abominable lady Dark Vaga (not her real name) had upset a few people. He promised Seb that the deposit will eventually be returned although "they will probably drag their feet".
> ...


Plymouth Audi to Newton Abbot Audi - Out of the frying pan into the fire IMO

P.s I live in Torquay so am well versed in their fuckups


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Another sorry tale of Audi dealers ...

I went along to Langage (Plymouth Audi) last week to get parts, the guy came out to look at my car and seemed never to have seen a TT before!

They had a dozen customers and no staff, load of tutting people getting angrier by the second. No parking spaces, total chaos :x


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

sebby said:


> ...the saga continues
> Episode III: Return of the Sebby
> 
> Today, in order to seek justice for all those in the galaxy searching for a decent second hand TT 3.2 V6, newly promoted Jedi Knight Seb Skystalker went to investigate cars from dealers outside the evil empire. He looked at two local car dealers and then ventured into Newton-Abbott Audi. There he met a fellow Jedi Knight working as a spy for the Empire who told him that the abominable lady Dark Vaga (not her real name) had upset a few people. He promised Seb that the deposit will eventually be returned although "they will probably drag their feet".
> ...


Hahaha - how about a Harry Potter version? P.S. hope you get your cash back soon.
.
.


----------



## sebby (Mar 21, 2007)

So on my home tonight, I phoned my g/friend from my bluetooth installation that came with the TT I bought (NOT FROM AUDI PLYMOUTH). She said, Sebby I've got some good news. I thought, maybe the delights of little Sebbies were on the way. But, alas no, a cheque for Â£500 had arrived!! Yippee!!
Now do I insist upon an apology from the evil witch that is the DP at Audi Plymouth.......erm I think I'll wait for the cheque to clear then I might turn the screw.....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dont push your luck !

After my row with Southampton Audi I was banned and they will not even accept orders for parts LOL ! :lol:

Anyhow who needs them?

Parts you can get from VagParts.com and others, service from Vagcheck ... and even warranty repairs too as they use only Audi OEM parts. They also stamp your service book - nice fellahs :wink:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

sebby said:


> Now do I insist upon an apology from the evil witch that is the DP at Audi Plymouth.......erm I think I'll wait for the cheque to clear then I might turn the screw.....


What you do is you wait for the cheque to clear and then you drive down to Plymouth Audi and wait for the said bitch to appear. You then confront her in front of her work colleagues and any customers that might happen to be in the vicinity, and then you tell her what a nasty piece of work she is and how rude and unprofessional she was to you. Oh and tell her that her reputaion is well known amongst the other Audi dealers in the south west.


----------

